

The Fed is Now Pumping $200 Billion Per Month - chailatte
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-fed-is-now-pumping-200-billion-per-month-2011-4

======
tnt128
I have trouble understanding the term 'adjusted US Monetary Base', is it m0,
m1, or m2?

